# COD - Are we bothered anymore?



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Not much talk about this on here.

I began to lose interest a few years ago as I found each new instalment a bit of a let down, but kept on buying it. I shall be making the same mistake on Monday when Advanced Warfare is released, and will no doubt be moaning about it afterwards. I guess each year I hope its going to improve.

Roll on the 3rd Nov


----------



## spookyZeus (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah it has got to be done. Will be interesting to see what all the jumping around brings to it. Got monday off to sit around in my underpants eating pizza and playing it....nice☺


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Snap LeadFarmer.

I normally buy on the release date but I think the wife will get it for me for Xmas as, like many, I've kinda lost interest in it so it'll wait until Santa comes for me.


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

I've lost all heart on the cod series so for the first time ... I'm not buying it


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I've taken a break from the game for a while as I got into racing games so I'll be getting a ps4 bundle with the latest COD around Christmas time. I guess I'll notice a huge difference in graphics since I last played and also be motivated by the game itself. I guess this is the problem with any game franchise that releases new versions each year!

Have you looked at the Tom Clancy's games











Or Killzone which I really enjoyed on PS3


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

Never going to be the same, Cod 4 MW and WAW are still the best I've played with my old SAS1 clan. Everyone I know which use to playing it don't even bother buying it anymore.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Same here. Played the death out of MW1 (10th Prestige). 
The rest were p**** after that. The MW with the map terminal was okay though.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

I used to spend stupid amounts of time playing these in the past but the more things they put into the game to keep the kids happy the less I seem to enjoy it. Used to mainly play free for all and could win matches without getting killed or one or two deaths at most. Lucky to break even these days .

I will be at my local game for the midnight release but how long I keep playing it depends on how many people on my friends list keep playing it.

Nice little win streak


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I thought last year COD Ghosts was rubbish and I too had lost interest, I no doubt will be getting Advanced Warfare but I am not so sure if it's going to be a big leap forward (no pun intended)from previous instalments


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

I was disappointed by Ghosts and got shut of it not long after I bought it.

Have been playing a lot of Black Ops 2 and MW3 this year and still love them.

I will by Advanced Warfare in hopes that Ghosts was just a glitch and it will be good.


----------



## Slabs (Sep 28, 2013)

They need to go back to the WW themed stuff/Cold War. 10x better!


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Slabs said:


> They need to go back to the WW themed stuff/Cold War. 10x better!


Had this conv with some mates the other day would love an updated cod 2 with all the bolt action rifles and stuff.

haven't played cod since mw2 and its highly unlikely i will be buying this one either.


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

Davemm said:


> Had this conv with some mates the other day would love an updated cod 2 with all the bolt action rifles and stuff.
> 
> haven't played cod since mw2 and its highly unlikely i will be buying this one either.


Rhinevalley in Cod 2 UO is still one of the best maps I've played on any MP game. I too would love an updated version of the older games but I very much doubt it would sell that well really.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

bring the zombies back cant wait


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

The last COD I played properly was the first Black Ops, I couldn't get enough of it when it first came out. I used to play both COD and BF Bad Company 2 but then switched over to BF2 permanently once it was released. I picked up MW3 when it was released but hated it, I played online for about an hour then turned it off and sold it. It's doubtful I'll ever even consider buying COD again, unless it goes old school - WW1/2, Cold War, Golf War etc.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Got AW on order.


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

Dode said:


> Got AW on order.


Silly you.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Thats 3 in this thread alone that wants it back to old times i honestly think if done properly it would sell well and have a good following again


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Not really bothered myself to be fair. 

Couldn't give a damn.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Love COD when was a kid and still enjoy getting a good K now.

Will I buy this one? Well that is debatable as I only spend 2-3 hours a week on the Xbox max. So cannot justify it yet at full price .


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

never really been my kind of games, though I loved mw2, hated black ops, thought mw3 was average, hated all of them since

I also hate anything based way in the past so that wouldn't tempt me either


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Back to basics WW1 or WW2 sounds good to me .


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Official Call of Duty®: Advanced Warfare Live Act…: [MEDIA=youtube]GccGbdLqTmQ[/MEDIA]


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Just been watching the multiplayer Beta. It looks very much they are trying to copy the Titanfall gameplay without the Titans.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Markg2013 said:


> Never going to be the same, Cod 4 MW and WAW are still the best I've played with my old SAS1 clan. Everyone I know which use to playing it don't even bother buying it anymore.


Loved COD4 MP, until it was *hacked_to_death.*

Am awaiting Far Cry 4 due out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Markg2013 said:


> Silly you.


Why is that?


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

John74 said:


> Back to basics WW1 or WW2 sounds good to me .


Don't think I could play a WW1 game, would be a lot of sitting about getting bombed from above.



GleemSpray said:


> Loved COD4 MP, until it was *hacked_to_death.*
> 
> Am awaiting Far Cry 4 due out in a couple of weeks.


I did try and play it about a year ago and It was hackers heaven.



Dode said:


> Why is that?


Only joking mate, been thinking about buying it myself but like others have said it looks like Titanfall just with out the Titans.


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Markg2013 said:


> Only joking mate, been thinking about buying it myself but like others have said it looks like Titanfall just with out the Titans.


No worries, just wondered:thumb:


----------



## Buchan01 (Sep 19, 2014)

They should release an updated version of cod4 MW.. Best cod yet


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

I posted on their Facebook that Advanced Warfare looks desperate, I think COD :Ghosts war a pile of poo and I would like COD, COD2 and COD 3 revamped.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

tmitch45 said:


> Have you looked at the Tom Clancy's games


That game looks epic.:thumb:

As for AW, I don't think Im going to like the leaping about feature. Not only is it unrealistic but I bet its as annoying as hell. I hope theres an option to disable it on certain maps, but I doubt it.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

John74 said:


> Back to basics WW1 or WW2 sounds good to me .


I still get a lot of pleasure out of Silent Hunter 3 ( with all the Grey Wolf mods )


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Bought AW on my way home from work last night. Only played campaign mode so far but its really good. Ive heard that the online multiplayer mode has an option of playing without the Exo suit which I'm please about.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

I downloaded it this morning and managed a cheeky TDM before work.

Seemed very promising compared to Ghosts.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Campaign mode has started well , only played for a short while.

Multiplayer I'm not having such a good time so far but then again I don't play shooters much these days.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I hate this thread & you guys! I'm really debating on buying it lol!


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

I did say to myself after all the let down from the last few I wasn't going to get it!!!
The other half got it for me this morning, been playing it for an hour tonight and it is rather good to be honest.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

shall be buying mine tomorrow


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Everyone I know who love gaming have said how **** it is lol

Tbf I think they're a rip off now, lost interest when everything turned to about £45 a game


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Multiplayer is better with a few mates , was having a good laugh earlier while playing . Tend to get very wound up when gaming solo.


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

I got it on release, mainly for Zombies for when thats released.

If anyone fancies a game online and sick of going solo. Hit me up, prefer domination/hardpoint gamesmodes.

GT: o Mr Blobby (Xbox One)


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Im loving the Campaign mode, haven't really done any online with this yet.


----------



## gizzy_wizzy92 (Apr 29, 2014)

It's the worst one yet :/ might go back to battlefield


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Looking to get the new COD is this it or just an expansion?

http://www.game.co.uk/en/call-of-du...=737261&pageNumber=2&sortBy=MOST_POPULAR_DESC


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

tmitch45 said:


> Looking to get the new COD is this it or just an expansion?
> 
> http://www.game.co.uk/en/call-of-du...=737261&pageNumber=2&sortBy=MOST_POPULAR_DESC


Looks like it plus a few add ons


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Got the new COD for Christmas and I really like it. The graphics are great but as usual I think the single player mode will be quite short. After 5 nights I'm feeling like I'm near the end as I'm at the bit in the robot suit were you are trying to stop the missiles being launched. Maybe it looks so great as I haven't played a COD game for a while.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

tmitch, how are you finding the PS4?


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Played it on my brothers x box 1, not impressed even on classic mode online its still awful


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

LeadFarmer said:


> tmitch, how are you finding the PS4?


Nice. We haven't really got the game to fully show off the graphics apart from COD which I think looks great. The other games we have so far are really children's games for Jack. I'm looking forward to Project cars and The Division.

I've never really played Cod online and don't think I'd be that into it so I tend to stick to single player campaign.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

tmitch45 said:


> Nice. We haven't really got the game to fully show off the graphics apart from COD which I think looks great. The other games we have so far are really children's games for Jack. I'm looking forward to Project cars and The Division.
> 
> I've never really played Cod online and don't think I'd be that into it so I tend to stick to single player campaign.


That will be short lived them, single player is about 6 hours.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> That will be short lived them, single player is about 6 hours.


Yep finished it last night and I really don't get the online play at all??? I had a quick go last night and was pretty much cannon fodder lol. I just don't get it there always seems to be someone behind me who shoots me without me going more than 5 seconds after respawning??


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm enjoying COD AW now that I've found a gameplay and mode I like online- anyone fancy having a game PM me - I'm on the best XB 1


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Is battlefield and better or longer in single player? I've never played any of the battlefield games. I think they are going for a similar price on ebay so be good if I could swap games.


----------



## chriswuk (Mar 20, 2015)

I've had every COD since launch & agree they are gradually going downhill.

Advanced Warfare was the breaker for me, how bad can a game be made & especially implementing stupid things like jet packs (titans all went there, leave it to the niche games market).

I'd say probably modern warfare 2 has been the best, I'd be more interested I a remastered next gen "pack" of the modern warfare series than another shoddy attempt at a COD revival.

As such, I also had a dabble with BF3, then BF4. Giving that BF4 had a LOT of issues initially (which have now been resolved thankfully), BF4 blows AW out of the park (this is coming from a dedicated COD player).

I've since played the last 12 month FPS as 95:5 in favour of Battlefield & will no doubt stick with the BF series from now on.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I bought the new COD Advanced Warfare for my PS4 in Jan, played it once on-line and once on the campaign, since then, it's been sat in it's box. Need to get it sold really while it's still worth something. 

Prefer FIFA over it any day now but I'll look into some of the nice driving games out there for the PS4.

Sold all of my PS3 COD games when I bought the PS4 but they were better to play imo. Some of the older titles that I much preferred have been ruined though by hackers etc...


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

chriswuk said:


> I've had every COD since launch & agree they are gradually going downhill.
> 
> Advanced Warfare was the breaker for me, how bad can a game be made & especially implementing stupid things like jet packs (titans all went there, leave it to the niche games market).
> 
> I'd say probably modern warfare 2 has been the best, I'd be more interested I a remastered next gen "pack" of the modern warfare series than another shoddy attempt at a COD revival.


Good shout that mate about a remastered COD revival of previous titles!!


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

COD4 Remastered would be awesome! thumb:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah cod 4 was the best, remastered one of that would be awesome 

Cod has been crap since moder warfare ended, even 3 wasn't great 

Battlefield is just by a million miles a better and more fun game


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

How dya like them apple's?


----------



## chriswuk (Mar 20, 2015)

GleemSpray said:


> How dya like them apple's?


Shiney !


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm currently playing advanced warfare but finding it hard and **** online however but spending my spare time on it still. Just playing ranked matches on XB1


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

its fecking annoying as everyone jumps around like bloody idiots. Cod is over for me


----------

